# advise



## julieb (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, i thought i would drop by this forum for advise.... i have never owned a mini donkey before, we have two mini fillies...so i am wondering what i should look for when looking to purchase one...when we bought our first mini i had no idea what i should look for, and those people saw us coming,but what is done is done and we love her ...... i don't need one to show just be part of the family and love...but i wasn't sure if there are any problems with donkeys that i should look for....Also i am in the wisconsin area if anyone would know of a trusting breeder i would truly appreciate it...


Are donkeys registered like minis ? thanks so much julie


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 2, 2007)

julieb said:


> Also i am in the wisconsin area if anyone would know of a trusting breeder i would truly appreciate it...
> Are donkeys registered like minis ?


  

 

 


hi Julie and welcome... yes donkeys can be registered like minis and if you are in Wisconsin you need to talk to Corinne (MeadowRidge Farm), we all love her and you will too 




: 

 

 

 


fair warning though, donkeys are like potato chips - you CAN'T have just one...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 2, 2007)

:saludando: Hi Julie & welcome

I agree ...you can't have just one



:

But when you are looking for a Donkey friend...just go with common sense.

Is he friendly (to me ...most are...very curious too)

Is his/her Nose/Eyes clear?

How are the Hooves? How does he react when you handle them?

If there is a Hoof problem...don't let that bother you..that can be overcome (unless it is a MAJOR problem)

If it is a Jenny and you want to breed...ask about past pregnancies.

What has been their worming/vacination schedules?

Is their coat shiney?

* I know what you mean about being a Newbie and purchasing your first...LOL...those sellers do see you coming



: Happened to me too



:

If you decide to get just one...try to choose one that has been without a Donkey companion. If you take a Donkey from an established Donkey family...he/she may never be happy.

I started out with one and learned very quickly that he needed to have Donkey buddy's



:

Hang in there...there will be more advise here.

Our Moderator "Corrine" lives in Wisconsin...lucky you



:

She can answer any Q you may have ...she has some pretty cute Donks too !

Welcome to the forum ~ Teri


----------



## julieb (Jul 2, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :saludando: Hi Julie & welcome
> 
> I agree ...you can't have just one
> 
> ...


----------



## julieb (Jul 2, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :saludando: Hi Julie & welcome
> 
> I agree ...you can't have just one
> 
> ...



 Thank you very much....... i guess what i need more is to know how this forum works. ha ha when you want to reply to someone how do i do it. i think i hit reply over and over and didnt get anything , then when i choose a color and font etc it doesnt work only shows what i chose......well anyway thank you for the replies, so now do you take care of a donkey like a mini? same worming and hoof schedule? and same product? do they eat grain? they are sooo cute. will they not be happy with the minis? any advise would greatly be appreciated thanks julie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, and WELCOME to the forum from WISCONSIN! Donkeys have a very unique personality, and definitely all there own.



: I have mini horses as well as donkeys, and I would say my donkeys seem to be so much more "lovey-lovey" then my horses do.



: My horses all like attention too, but the donkeys just know how to go about it with there cute little antics so much better. As far as there care goes, donkeys usually dont need grain, if you do HAVE to grain just give them a very little. Donkeys that get to much protein will be very prone to get a crest on there neck. Donkeys do great on just a nice grassy hay. I do give my donkeys mineral licks, salt licks and here in WIsc. our soil is low in selenium, so mine also get a selenium lick. The worming, shots, and farrier work is all the same as for a horse, but make sure the farrier is knowledegable on donkeys, as they have a differant angle to there hooves then horses do. Teri has given you alot of good advice on buying a donkey. The only thing I can add, is since you have 2 fillies, your best bet on a donkey would be a jenny or a gelding, if you buy a jack you will definitley have to keep them seperated. We love pics on this forum, and would love to see pic of your fillies. Where do you live in WIsconsin? I am not quit 1 hour north of Green Bay.Your more then welcvome to come up for a visit and meet my donkeys and I can try to answer any questions you might have. And remember~~~ DONKEYS ARE ADDICTING,



: to know one is to love one, and you cant possible stop at one!!!



: Ce (Corinne)


----------



## julieb (Jul 3, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Hi, and WELCOME to the forum from WISCONSIN! Donkeys have a very unique personality, and definitely all there own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 WELL Corinne, I am 1 hour north of green bay i am in Marinette...where are you????? how exciting , it seems as though every one is so far away, i am so happy and would love to visit your farm when you are up for a visit. Do you show your mini horses? I appreciate all of the info every one has given me.....our farrier was just by us and i was talking to her about donkeys, she was telling me how donkeys are trimmed different then horses, so i know i am good to go with that... what color donkeys do you have i suppose an assortment 



: Gosh i am just excited everyone on this forum seems soooo nice... i can post pics of my two girls as soon as i figure out how everything works on here i am not sure what i am doing wrong... i am full of questions but i cant think of them because i am soo excited :cheeky-smiley-006: ok then i cant wait to hear where you are thanks much julie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 3, 2007)

Julie, I cant believe there is FINALLY someone (HAHAHAHAH--All the rest of you!!!....and you know who you are!) in my neck of the woods. I am only about 20 minutes from Marinette. I'm by White Potato Lake in Pound, just 1/4 mile off hyw. 64. You'll have to come on out for a visit soon. Where are you in Marinette? If you have any questions you can email me, and I will give you my phone number. There is another forum member on here, that also lives close to me and has donkeys too, in fact there are 2 of them, one is in Crivitz and the other is just outside of Coleman. Talk later, and for all of you keeping track of me... :bgrin SEEEE--I do pop my head in to check on things!...lol... Ce (Corinne)


----------



## julieb (Jul 3, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Julie, I cant believe there is FINALLY someone (HAHAHAHAH--All the rest of you!!!....and you know who you are!) in my neck of the woods. I am only about 20 minutes from Marinette. I'm by White Potato Lake in Pound, just 1/4 mile off hyw. 64. You'll have to come on out for a visit soon. Where are you in Marinette? If you have any questions you can email me, and I will give you my phone number. There is another forum member on here, that also lives close to me and has donkeys too, in fact there are 2 of them, one is in Crivitz and the other is just outside of Coleman. Talk later, and for all of you keeping track of me... :bgrin SEEEE--I do pop my head in to check on things!...lol... Ce (Corinne)


[size=4Hi Corinne, Well i will wait until the holiday simmers down and you can get things back in order it sounds like you have been a busy gal.....we usually have mostly family over with lots of food then fireworks later but the forth being on wed.....is tough hubby gets up at 5 am so our celebration will be on fri or sat this year, all holidays should be on the weekend [IMG]https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/data/emoticons/default_yes.gif[/IMG]: so now how do i find me a donkey? i checked on most of the sites on the forum and it looks like everyone is keeping there babies? i have to ask you mentioned hinny what is that? i have never heard that before....even if i can find one kind of close to wisconsin.....is there a listing of breeders anywhere like there is for the mini horses? i thought to i could list my want on lb....ok then every one have a safe and happy 4th julie



:


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 4, 2007)

julieb said:


> [size=4Hi Corinne, Well i will wait until the holiday simmers down and you can get things back in order it sounds like you have been a busy gal.....we usually have mostly family over with lots of food then fireworks later but the forth being on wed.....is tough hubby gets up at 5 am so our celebration will be on fri or sat this year, all holidays should be on the weekend [IMG]https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/data/emoticons/default_yes.gif[/IMG]: so now how do i find me a donkey? i checked on most of the sites on the forum and it looks like everyone is keeping there babies? i have to ask you mentioned hinny what is that? i have never heard that before....even if i can find one kind of close to wisconsin.....is there a listing of breeders anywhere like there is for the mini horses? i thought to i could list my want on lb....ok then every one have a safe and happy 4th julie
> 
> 
> 
> :


A hinny is kinda a mule, but not... haha  A mule has a horse for a mom and a donkey for a dad. A hinny has a donkey for a mom, and a horse for a dad. A hinny is harder to get, some stallions won't cover a donkey (my appy has no problems covering them hehe) but even if they do, the conception rate is lower that way.

I'm sure those close to you can help you find a donkey. I got my donkey gelding, Earl, from an add in the newspaper. I got my jenny, Karma, from an add or www.craigslist.com I also know of a donkey breeder near me, but he didn't have what I was looking for when I got my two.

Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 4, 2007)

Jessi, hmmm...must be something with appy's liking jennys :bgrin my Frosty, who loves his jennys and settles them so easy, is a frosted appaloosa.

Julie, there are some donkeys around our area, I know of someone who is talking about cutting back (she owns a restaurant/bar, there are also some in Antigo area. I'll check to see if she still has those, or if you CAN WAIT :bgrin till next year, I will have some, out of my BEI jack. HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE! (I took out the name /area of the woman with restaurant, learned from past experience, not to mention things like that...lol..) Ce


----------



## julieb (Jul 4, 2007)

CheyAut said:


> julieb said:
> 
> 
> > [size=4Hi Corinne, Well i will wait until the holiday simmers down and you can get things back in order it sounds like you have been a busy gal.....we usually have mostly family over with lots of food then fireworks later but the forth being on wed.....is tough hubby gets up at 5 am so our celebration will be on fri or sat this year, all holidays should be on the weekend [IMG]https://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/data/emoticons/default_yes.gif[/IMG]: so now how do i find me a donkey? i checked on most of the sites on the forum and it looks like everyone is keeping there babies? i have to ask you mentioned hinny what is that? i have never heard that before....even if i can find one kind of close to wisconsin.....is there a listing of breeders anywhere like there is for the mini horses? i thought to i could list my want on lb....ok then every one have a safe and happy 4th julie
> ...


Hi Jessi, thank you for filling me in.....i have never never heard of that... i love learning new things, what color are your donkeys? i thought maybe there would be a listing of breeders somewhere!!!!! well have a happy 4th it is getting very humid here ick!!!! i am thinking of all food Corinne has today i hope she doesnt have a problem with the heat take care julie....ps are black donkeys hard to find?


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 4, 2007)

julieb said:


> Hi Jessi, thank you for filling me in.....i have never never heard of that... i love learning new things, what color are your donkeys? i thought maybe there would be a listing of breeders somewhere!!!!! well have a happy 4th it is getting very humid here ick!!!! i am thinking of all food Colinne has today i hope she doesnt have a problem with the heat....take care julie p. s. are black donkeys hard to find?


I never heard of it either, until I came here  I thought they were all mules!





Earl, my gelded boy, is a chocolate, and Karma, my girl, is a grey. I have no idea if black ones are hard to find... funny thing, when I went looking for my first, I wanted a grey girl, and found lots of chocolate boys instead! So I got Earl and just love him



Then when I saw Karma's ad, well, I coudn't resist getting what I originally wanted 

Jessi


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Welcome Julie, :saludando:

Don't feel bad about the posting thing,I can't do it very well, but I'm sure we'll get the hang of it!!!

I'd love to post pics but......

I agree with whoever said donkeys were like potaote chips  , I'm on my second in 4 months, but that is all we have room for.

Good Luck!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 6, 2007)

Julie i have 4 donkeys that had a "black" papa... Peggy Sue looks just like him (the others look like their mamas except Ellie Mae who came solid dark gray out of a gray spotted mama). however to me, Peggy Sue looks "chocolate" - not black like you would see for instance in a horse. she does not have the light nose and belly, she is dark all over, but really really dark brown, and you can still see the cross on her shoulders which is truly black. i have heard of, but never seen, a black donkey that was so dark the cross did not show.

here is Peggy Sue as a yearling (she will be 3 in September)


----------



## julieb (Jul 6, 2007)

CheyAut said:


> julieb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jessi, thank you for filling me in.....i have never never heard of that... i love learning new things, what color are your donkeys? i thought maybe there would be a listing of breeders somewhere!!!!! well have a happy 4th it is getting very humid here ick!!!! i am thinking of all food Colinne has today i hope she doesnt have a problem with the heat....take care julie p. s. are black donkeys hard to find?
> ...


Hi Jessie, so do the hinnys and mules look the same?



Emily's mom said:


> Welcome Julie, :saludando:
> 
> Don't feel bad about the posting thing,I can't do it very well, but I'm sure we'll get the hang of it!!!
> 
> ...


Well thanks for making me feel better..........i am just having a hard time.......with getting a different font and color it doesnt show up but just says what i choose....hopefully i'll figure it out......yes we have a space issue also we are hoping the man next to us will sell us his field soon he is afraid the kids around here will not have a place to play baseball, i am waiting for him to realize the kids are all grown up now.



: oh well have a great day julie


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 8, 2007)

julieb said:


> Hi Jessie, so do the hinnys and mules look the same?



I actually asked that question on here some time ago!



Seems that it's hard to tell them apart, generally, but some people have hinnies that do have subtle differences, esp in the head.. someone can correct me if I"m wrong 

Jessi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 8, 2007)

Julie, if you go to my website, www.meadowridgeminiatures.com and look under donkeys



: you will see a head shot of Snickers, he is one of my hinnys. Hinnys have a tendency to look more horse-like and mules more donkey-like. If Shawna sees this post (or I can email her) we can try to post a head shot comparison of a hinny and a mule. She has posted in the past a very nice head shot of her mule. I think I am the only one on here with hinnys, anyone else??? OHHH SHAWNA??????? where are you??? Ce


----------



## julieb (Jul 8, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Julie, if you go to my website, www.meadowridgeminiatures.com and look under donkeys
> 
> 
> 
> : you will see a head shot of Snickers, he is one of my hinnys. Hinnys have a tendency to look more horse-like and mules more donkey-like. If Shawna sees this post (or I can email her) we can try to post a head shot comparison of a hinny and a mule. She has posted in the past a very nice head shot of her mule. I think I am the only one on here with hinnys, anyone else??? OHHH SHAWNA??????? where are you??? Ce


Hello. everytime i go on your site i get the message about active x control and it kicks me off!!!! has any one else had that problem i am not sure how to fix it......i only get it on your site Colinne site!!!! so now i am wondering what should i expect to pay for a donkey? does it depend on the color? i inquired on one i saw on a web site and yikeeeees...i must of been looking in the wrong place


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 8, 2007)

Julie, It must be the way your computer is set up.



: No one else has told me they are having any problems~~~ (Shannon, Nik, Teri, and Susan give it a try and let me know by email..thanks) and I just tried to get on from 3 differant locations, and did without any problems. The only deaded red x's I am getting is where I am re-doing pictures.  Have you tried to get on from typing it in you browser? or on the bottom of my signature? ...dont worry, we'll figure out what is going on :bgrin I think! Anyone have any ideas on why she cant get on it?? As for what you can pay...that is really hard to say, its going to depend upon if someone is in a hurry to sell, the temperment, the confirmation, the color plays a part, if its registered, a jenny, a bred jenny, a gelding, pet or show quality...so much comes into play with prices, including how much handling the donkey has had. I have found donkeys in our area for others for as little as $200.00 all the way to $1,500.00 for a reg, show quality one. What are you looking for?? You can pm me if you want or email me. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like you may want to run "SpyBot" on it ?

It's free and works

www.spybot.com

I hope you get this message :no: Teri


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jul 9, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> (Shannon, Nik, Teri, and Susan give it a try and let me know by email..thanks)




worked fine for me just now. i will e-mail you too.


----------



## julieb (Jul 9, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Julie, It must be the way your computer is set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can get to your site at work, so i am going to look at the settings here and do the same at home, it is something with security....i would like a young Jennet ..... i will email you



JumpinJackFarm said:


> Sounds like you may want to run "SpyBot" on it ?
> 
> It's free and works
> 
> ...


Hi Teri yes i did get your message thank you...... it is some type of security set on my computer i can get in corinnes website fine at work, so i will have to change some of the settings at home



:


----------



## julieb (Jul 10, 2007)

julieb said:


> MeadowRidge Farm said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, It must be the way your computer is set up.
> ...


----------

